# Anybody use a Kubota?



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got a BX 24. Kubota makes a reliable and well built machine. One of my peeves is that the hydrostat pedal and the brake pedal are on the same side.

Whatever mower you decide on make sure it has an engine oil pump and does not rely on gravity (especially if you have hills).


----------



## JeepinMass (Mar 16, 2009)

IMO stay away from the cub's. IMO they haven't been good since they were owned by IH. I'd go with the JD or Kuboto. I've personally never seen the Kuboto in action, but the JD I've seen good things from.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i might be wrong but i think the cub and deer are both made by mtd
is the kubota diesel?


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i might be wrong but i think the cub and deer are both made by mtd
> is the kubota diesel?


 
Kubota makes diesel models (the GR series) but the T2380 is gas.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

this is my ride based on a simplicity A/C model that's at least 40 yrs old bullet proof. Have any simplicity dealers near you?I think agway carries a similare model you can leave these machines in your will


----------



## JeepinMass (Mar 16, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i might be wrong but i think the cub and deer are both made by mtd
> is the kubota diesel?


I believe MTD just owns Cub, Troy-Bilt, Yard-Man, and Yardmachines.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ty for the correction:thumbsup:


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jeep is correct on ownership plus they do house brands- Craftsman etc. Either the JB or Kubota. Neither of these are cheap. I'd go to user web sites head to the forum and ask. they'll tell you.


----------

